# Texas rags



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Iv been looking at these and iv heard they work...Do They?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

They can and do work, but they are junk. They are a maintenance headache, as they rip quite easily. Regardless of the materials you use to put them together (staples, tape, etc.), when storing them they always seem to snag on each other and rip. They will rip in high winds too. I started with 100 last season and I am down to about 85...

They are good for filler decoys, but I would go with windsocks. They are made from durable Tyvek that won't rip.


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

I've used them for over ten years. They are cheap to make; I can make a spread of about 1,000 decoys for around $300. Down side is that they don't last more than about three seasons, so every summer I make another 300 or so and cull out the bad ones. As far as killing geese, the work as good as anything else except that in a wind of 20mph+ they are noisy..I think it spooks approaching birds. Also when they get wet they are heavy as hell in a bag.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

villarwj said:


> I've used them for over ten years. They are cheap to make; I can make a spread of about 1,000 decoys for around $300. Down side is that they don't last more than about three seasons, so every summer I make another 300 or so and cull out the bad ones. As far as killing geese, the work as good as anything else except that in a wind of 20mph+ they are noisy..I think it spooks approaching birds. Also when they get wet they are heavy as hell in a bag.


I agree with ya. They have their good days and bad as well. These birds have gotten smarter, and I can say that they dont work as well as they did 20 years ago...10 years ago.... 

Most guys are going to custom northwinds as well as shells and fullbodys.


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree geese are much smarter than 10 yrs ago. They are tough over any decoy. Logisticlly, we dont hunt the same field every day, and so nothing is left out; everything gets moved. Texas rags go out pretty fast and pick fast. I used to run 700 G&Hs' but killed more time than geese.
Lets face it when you have a 30+ bird shoot, 60% of them are gray back yearlings and dont care what kind of decoy youre runnin.


----------



## specgod (Jul 8, 2005)

villarwj said:


> I agree geese are much smarter than 10 yrs ago. They are tough over any decoy. Logisticlly, we dont hunt the same field every day, and so nothing is left out; everything gets moved. Texas rags go out pretty fast and pick fast. I used to run 700 G&Hs' but killed more time than geese.
> Lets face it when you have a 30+ bird shoot, 60% of them are gray back yearlings and dont care what kind of decoy youre runnin.


Texas rags only work in Texas...Remember that Northern boys....


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

GeezeLouise!.. the 'specgod' is signed on. We're all busted. Congrats on getting hitched specgod. Go check out the video by Chris Hustad...pretty good.

Anyway, I visited with the manufacturer of Texas rags this weekend, and he's making a thicker windsock that is less noisy, more durable in a high wind, and that mounts on a fiberglass stake. I bought material to make my own at $.70 apiece, and you can buy them made up for about $.90 apiece. The made up ones are okay, but I like staples in them so I'd rather make my own.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

villarwj, is he also making them in blues? and will everyone be able to buy the material without being "made up" already?


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

SDNDhtr -He makes a blue printed one as well as a speck/canada printed one. Yes you can buy the material to make your own. I am impressed by the guage thickness of the material and want to see how the fiberglass stakes hold up. I don't know where you can buy the material in your area, but I am sure its in Cabela's, Mack's Prairie Wings, and catalogs like that. The windsock made from the material is called the "Wind Handler", so be sure to ask for that. The phone number for Texas Hunting Products is listed in Yahoo Houston yellow pages. I am not sure if he will sell direct or not.


----------



## specgod (Jul 8, 2005)

villarwj

Sounds good think I will give him a call and get some ordered. Need to start tieing those bastages. Man I hate that but the results pay off on a good hunt :beer:

Need to come down and do some fishing. The surf is on!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I just purchased 1,043 assembled texas rags, will take them to the dakota's this fall and if the snows are there when im there ill try em out and give a report on ups and downs, and for sure 2006 spring snow goose hunt! :wink:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Got some more here if you're interested...


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

i Pmed you


----------

